# Bars In Dubai



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

This may have been done before, not sure, but I thought i'd ask everyone to comment on what they like and dislike about the bars of the sandy city....

So for my starter for 10...

Rockbottom - brunch is OK there, AED79 including 2 drinks.

Jockey's - friendly older ex-pat hang out - great for a Chinese takeaway allegedly!

SeaView - Mariner's bar upstairs - best Rock band in Dubai. FACT.

Left bank - Madinat - one of the most perfect places to take a loved one and watch the sunset over the burj. Then get out of your head at Trader Vics next door!

Red Lion - Metropolitan Hotel. Dull and overpriced.

Next.....


----------



## The Barbarian (Jul 5, 2009)

Fibber Macgees gets my vote, had some crazy nights in there!!


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

The Barbarian said:


> Fibber Macgees gets my vote, had some crazy nights in there!!


The crowd that stand on the far left of the bar - they're a good group - Rugby players etc...


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

Astoria Hotel if you like Chinese takeaway for lunch, allegedly!

Karama Hotel has a great band and good Philipino takeout i`m told.

Underground Bar at The Habtoor does a good Guiness and the best fish'n'chips in town.

Trader Vics Mai Tai lounge at the Marina for all the normal reasons including occasional Chinese takeout and the fact that they have a happy hour from 00.30am - 02.30am. If you really want to blow your head off ask for a Titanic, its not on the menu and believe me its the strongest thing you`ll drink!!


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Irish Village - proper pubby feel & decent food.

The Cellar - when you want somewhere toa little more upmarket than the IV

Dubliners - AED 59 for 3 pints & any menu dish on Friday mornings

Carters (Wafi) - Frankie & her band play decent music several nights

DOSC - cheap & fun, but members only

Senayar at Westin - Happy Mondaze (yes, Monday nights 6-11) with half price drinks. Join the club at Home

Fibbers - decent drinks, a proper pub & live music 

Oscars Wine Society (Crown Plaza SZR) - excellent wine list, prices reasonable (for Dubai) & many by the glass

The Boardwalk (Creek Golf Club) - overlooks the Creek so a nice setting for sundowners. Closed for summer.

The Warehouse (Airport Meridian) - new venue includes bar, bistro & fine dining.

The Agency (Madinat preferred) - good wine list

Avoid: Long's Bar - vile & full of idiots. Sky Bar at Burj al Arab - way overpriced & horrid decor. Red Lion - yuk. Bahri - overpriced & crap service. Belgian Beer Cafe - should be great but isn't & food now dreadful. Nelson's - full of chavs & too loud. Cin Cin at The Fairmont - ridiculously expensive even by Dubai standards.


Hmmm, I go out quite a bit... 

-


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

In no particular order

Trader Vics 

Bar Zar

Happy hour everyday at AR Golf Course (staggering distance to home)

Irish Village - pub feel

Jockeys & York (great for people watching)

Barasti - sitting by the beach having a cold one


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

I second Karama Hotel - Ratskys great band playing there on weekends, place is rammed, good for Chinese takeaway - allegedly.


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

Yacht club in Marina is very nice as well, happy hour is great 2 for 1 e.t.c


----------

